# Fichier ics d'iCal



## phlabbe94 (22 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour

Je souhaite développer une application permettant de calculer des statistiques à partir d'un fichier ics. Je suis à la recherche de la description du fichier  utilisé par iCal.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci par avance.


Philippe


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Juillet 2006)

Salut, 

Tu peux peut-&#234;tre regard&#233; du cot&#233; de iCal4j ?


----------



## phlabbe94 (23 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour

Ce n'est pas concluant...



A+


----------



## Zeusviper (24 Juillet 2006)

phlabbe94 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à la recherche de la description du fichier  utilisé par iCal.


Salut!

le format tel qu'il est défini par apple : 
http://developer.apple.com/internet/appleapplications/icalendarfiles.html


----------



## phlabbe94 (24 Juillet 2006)

Merci


----------

